# I Want the Nest Thermostat in Canada!



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

If you have not seen this thing here is the link. Nest | The Learning Thermostat | Home

Started by the Tony Fadell who led the team that created the first 18 generations of iPod. The thing looks and operates like something Apple would build.

The problem: They won't ship to Canada.
The second problem: If you are able to get your hands on one, they don't let Canadians download their iOS app. (all jailbreakers need not apply).

I would like them to cave and at minimum make their iOS app available in the Canadian iOS App Store.

Come on Nest!!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd install it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I'd install it in a heartbeat!


As would I, Macfury. My wife and I are in contant battles over the setting of the thermostat ( I set it at 10-15C and she raises it to 20C). I like that it learns from the various settings.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

That's slick...and far easier to use the most programmable thermostats. I have ours set to come on and off at the approp times during the week and weekends so its already set but I could see the benefit to something this simple for most people.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I've been coveting one of these since I first hear about them last year. Fortunately, I don't have to get into the argument about wether such an expensive gizmo is justifiable with my wife, because they're not available in Canada.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> I've been coveting one of these since I first hear about them last year. Fortunately, I don't have to get into the argument about wether such an expensive gizmo is justifiable with my wife, because they're not available in Canada.


But... it's the NEST!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Sure, it looks cool (in fact, it really is beautifully designed), and has a great concept "for the lazy folks", but I can't see the justification in getting this personally. For one, it doesn't take into account humidifiers, de-humidifiers, HRVs, etc. And two, the cost savings of $300 a year are based on a thermostat that is not programmed at all. In reality, if you program your thermostat properly, that will cover 90% of situations and save you $250. And if you get an internet connected thermostat (like the Honeywell Prestige that I own - Prestige® 2.0 Comfort Systems - ForwardThinking) you cover the other situations (where you come home early and want to pre-heat the house, or forgot to turn it off before vacation). Plus the Honeywell has WAY more functionality. And it's available now in Canada.

So if your heating/cooling needs are simple, as in "turn on/off furnace or AC", then this is a fantastic product. But if, like most Canadians, you need to control more than that, there are other awesome products available in Canada that have the same savings with a 10 minute easy touchscreen setup.

A7


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

And where can you buy that?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I got mine installed at the same time as my AC and humidifier, through Reid here in Ottawa. I'm sure most HVAC installers will have it on hand.

A7

Edit: I should note that this system comes with a number of sensors indoors, outdoors, and inside the ducts, so you will likely need it professionally installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

a7mc said:


> Sure, it looks cool (in fact, it really is beautifully designed), and has a great concept "for the lazy folks", but I can't see the justification in getting this personally. For one, it doesn't take into account humidifiers, de-humidifiers, HRVs, etc. And two, the cost savings of $300 a year are based on a thermostat that is not programmed at all. In reality, if you program your thermostat properly, that will cover 90% of situations and save you $250. And if you get an internet connected thermostat (like the Honeywell Prestige that I own - Prestige® 2.0 Comfort Systems - ForwardThinking) you cover the other situations (where you come home early and want to pre-heat the house, or forgot to turn it off before vacation). Plus the Honeywell has WAY more functionality. And it's available now in Canada.
> 
> So if your heating/cooling needs are simple, as in "turn on/off furnace or AC", then this is a fantastic product. But if, like most Canadians, you need to control more than that, there are other awesome products available in Canada that have the same savings with a 10 minute easy touchscreen setup.
> 
> A7


It's not THE NEST!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Macfury said:


> It's not THE NEST!


Nope. It's not THE NEST, it's THE BEST.



A7


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> I got mine installed at the same time as my AC and humidifier, through Reid here in Ottawa. I'm sure most HVAC installers will have it on hand.
> 
> A7


This not even close.

Check the installation PDF. And all the extra equipment you have to install.

http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/thermostats/prestige/69-2490.pdf

And you have to contact some HVAC pro to buy it and come and install it. Failure.

Again I will say watch the installation and setup of the Nest. It is not the same. The Nest like Apple product just works out of box with simple installation and setup.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

To each their own. Let me know when it can read the outdoor temperature. Or set my humidity levels. Or send me a notification that my furnace has failed so I can get home before the pipes freeze. Until then, I'm quite happy with a product that does those things, whether it needed a professional to install or not.

In some cases, there's more to a product than "it installs easy".

A7


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

a7mc said:


> To each their own. Let me know when it can read the outdoor temperature. Or set my humidity levels. Or send me a notification that my furnace has failed so I can get home before the pipes freeze. Until then, I'm quite happy with a product that does those things, whether it needed a professional to install or not.
> 
> In some cases, there's more to a product than "it installs easy".
> 
> A7


The NEST is bee-yoo-tiful!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> To each their own. Let me know when it can read the outdoor temperature. Or set my humidity levels. Or send me a notification that my furnace has failed so I can get home before the pipes freeze. Until then, I'm quite happy with a product that does those things, whether it needed a professional to install or not.
> 
> *In some cases, there's more to a product than "it installs easy".*
> 
> A7


Yep there sure is. Like Steve said, "It just works". The web is real handy at telling me the outdoor temp. No need to install some gadget outside. 

And how do you get home if you can't get home?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> Yep there sure is. Like Steve said, "It just works". The web is real handy at telling me the outdoor temp. No need to install some gadget outside.
> 
> And how do you get home if you can't get home?


I can see this is a futile argument with someone who has simpler needs or doesn't really understand HVAC. So I will end my comments here.

A7


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

a7mc said:


> To each their own. Let me know when it can read the outdoor temperature. Or set my humidity levels. Or send me a notification that my furnace has failed so I can get home before the pipes freeze. Until then, I'm quite happy with a product that does those things, whether it needed a professional to install or not.
> 
> In some cases, there's more to a product than "it installs easy".
> 
> A7


I have my dad come to my house every couple of days.. to flush toilets etc [like the Seinfield episode where George would visit Jerry's place to flush the toilet to feel important]

but that is one of the reasons, the other if my HoneyWell 8840 digital thermostat batteries die or my furnace dies.. because the law of insurance states - you must have someone that can enter your place in case of emergency or visit your place every few days. - or they will not insure you.. Regardless of fancy systems.. you still need to have someone have access to your place while you are away.
I have cameras all over my property - that record and I can view them on the other side of the planet.. but that is moot point if you don't have a helping hand when you need it while you are away.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I use this one. Works great - minor learning curve, but very powerful.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

But that one is hideous. Just compare it to THE NEST.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> But that one is hideous. Just compare it to THE NEST.


+1 ugly... If I installed that. my wife would disown me and divorce me.. LOL

here is some nice one.. from honeywell.. its no nest but it works.
I have a honeywell - 7 years and still going.
they have an HD version too LOL

http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/wireless/prestige/promote/prestige.mov


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Macfury said:


> But that one is hideous. Just compare it to THE NEST.


I agree that the NEST looks nicer - somewhat retro in a way. However, I don't think I would go so far as calling the Infinity "hideous" or "ugly". 

But....it's really not that hard to program a thermostat. Not sure I like the constant learning of the NEST. A thermostat that I could program on the computer would be nice.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

chimo said:


> I agree that the NEST looks nicer - somewhat retro in a way. However, I don't think I would go so far as calling the Infinity "hideous" or "ugly".
> 
> But....it's really not that hard to program a thermostat. Not sure I like the constant learning of the NEST. A thermostat that I could program on the computer would be nice.


sorry ugly.. no matter how you paint or slice it..
But it does matter - that is on my wall that everyone will see soon as they walk in..
I don't need to have a conversation starter about that device, that will last all night long
call me a decor snob.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> I can see this is a futile argument with someone who has simpler needs or doesn't really understand HVAC. So I will end my comments here.
> 
> A7


No simple needs. My needs most likely match yours. And I do understand HVAC but since you didn't install yours I assume you don't understand.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> No simple needs. My needs most likely match yours. And I do understand HVAC but since you didn't install yours I assume you don't understand.


So then, if your needs match mine, how do you control your HRV? How do you control your humidistat? Because having a beautiful device like the Nest sitting right next to two ugly beige boxes to control those separately defeats the whole purpose. So I'm sincerely curious as to how you handle HRV and Humidifiers.

A7


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> The NEST is bee-yoo-tiful!


Yep. If I could get it here, I'd install it into the condos I'm selling.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

a7mc said:


> So then, if your needs match mine, how do you control your HRV? How do you control your humidistat? Because having a beautiful device like the Nest sitting right next to two ugly beige boxes to control those separately defeats the whole purpose. So I'm sincerely curious as to how you handle HRV and Humidifiers.
> 
> A7


I have the Desert Spring Rotary disc Humidifier 
Desert Spring Products - Rotary Disc Furnace Mount Humidifier
installed on my furnace it came with a controller which is installed on the furnace next to the Humidifier, plus auto flush system..
so no need to star trek that ..it just works..and it is energy efficient too and green rated.

I think everyone is getting a little hot under the belt.. We are talking about a thermostat folks not a university for your kids. LOL
as for outside temp, I have a $4 thermometer outside by my back door.




Sonal said:


> Yep. If I could get it here, I'd install it into the condos I'm selling.


You can purchase one on line and have it shipped to an US address depot.. but the issue maybe the 'zip code' options as it is not Canada ready, so unless your okay with buffalo weather.. then you should be fine to buy them but the hundreds for your condos.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> So then, if your needs match mine, how do you control your HRV? How do you control your humidistat? Because having a beautiful device like the Nest sitting right next to two ugly beige boxes to control those separately defeats the whole purpose. So I'm sincerely curious as to how you handle HRV and Humidifiers.
> 
> A7


I go and adjust the Humidifier on the system itself. There is no need to adjust it daily or weekly or even monthly. It has always been seasonal, twice a year. But I can tell you I adjust me temps weekly because I come and go that much, and if I decide to not go home that day I don't need the heat to come on or the cooling system to come on. So I would love to be able to control my temp inside my house from my phone and get the temp up or down before I get home.

Though the Honeywell may look nice and operate with some of the same features it over complicate the installation of all the devices. What they didn't think about or choose to ignore is that if the device is actually connected to the internet why do I need a device attached to the side of my house plus another wire to run in? They could get the current temp for your city via the internet. 

Worrying about pipes freezing because of power failure (not in your control and nothing you can do) or furnace breaking down (well if I am connected via my phone I am able to tell the temp inside my home and the app can notify me if the temp goes below a certain temp) to me is something I am not going to worry about. If it happens it happens. Not going to over complicate it for a once in a lifetime (ok maybe 2 times) occurrence.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have the Desert Spring Rotary disc Humidifier
> Desert Spring Products - Rotary Disc Furnace Mount Humidifier
> installed on my furnace it came with a controller which is installed on the furnace next to the Humidifier, plus auto flush system..
> so no need to star trek that ..it just works..and it is energy efficient too and green rated.
> ...


LOL :lmao:


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> LOL :lmao:


i Just phoned Nest.. they have mentioned tons of Canadians are purchasing them and using them, which means we are good to go. as for the ZIP code.. they said put the nearest city to you.. Niagara Falls US - it has no effect on operations.. those of you who graduated High school in the 90s - you can have the thermostat show temps in C not F. 

One last concern, if you system is a heat pump then nest needs to have a zip code that shares your weather pattern as it effects the operations of the unit..

So I am going to buy one and have it shipped to a depot and pick it up ..
so excited.. $250 that was burning my pocket LOL


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> i Just phoned Nest.. they have mentioned tons of Canadians are purchasing them and using them, which means we are good to go. as for the ZIP code.. they said put the nearest city to you.. Niagara Falls US - it has no effect on operations.. those of you who graduated High school in the 90s - you can have the thermostat show temps in C not F.
> 
> One last concern, if you system is a heat pump then nest needs to have a zip code that shares your weather pattern as it effects the operations of the unit..
> 
> ...


which depot? wasn't there a thread about that here?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> which depot? wasn't there a thread about that here?


CBI USA | US Mailbox Rental & US Shipping Address Services


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

macintosh doctor said:


> installed on my furnace it came with a controller which is installed on the furnace next to the Humidifier, plus auto flush system..
> so no need to star trek that ..it just works..and it is energy efficient too and green rated.





Joker Eh said:


> I go and adjust the Humidifier on the system itself. There is no need to adjust it daily or weekly or even monthly


So then, as I mentioned, your needs are not the same as mine. My wife has severe eczema, so fine control of the humidistat is more essential to me. If you're happy with the trek to the basement to do that twice a year, good for you.

And yet again, still no mention of the HRV control. Or do you put that in your basement and control it there too? 

For my money, having proper control over ALL these things from one central place, all timed with my schedule AND with usage based billing times AND with override from my phone IS IMPORTANT. If it's not important to you, congrats. Get whatever floats your boat. Just don't assume this is the best system ever and covers every single users' needs. It doesn't; And as more and more EnergyStar homes are built with HRVs, it covers even less people.

But hey, I guess I'll just keep quiet next time and pretend that the needs of a couple of random people on the net are greater than my needs, and I must clearly be in the wrong.

A7


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

a7mc said:


> So then, as I mentioned, your needs are not the same as mine. My wife has severe eczema, so fine control of the humidistat is more essential to me. If you're happy with the trek to the basement to do that twice a year, good for you.
> 
> And yet again, still no mention of the HRV control. Or do you put that in your basement and control it there too?
> 
> ...


As the thread title states: *"I Want the Nest Thermostat in Canada!*". Nothing stating my needs are greater than yours. And again you go by the assumption that the way you need things is a common thing, you should never think that even if it is common amongst your inner circle. I never said everyone should get one. I said I wanted it in Canada. And other seem to want the same thing, but I don't assume that what I want or like is what the majority wants or likes.

Everyone is free to choose what they want or like. The nest clearly doesn't work for you so be it but as the saying goes "don't rain on my parade". #WhyILoveCanada


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

THE NEST works for everyone--if only they open themselves to it.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Macfury said:


> THE NEST works for everyone--if only they open themselves to it.


For some reason, that reminded me of the claw clip in Toy Story. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

a7mc said:


> So then, as I mentioned, your needs are not the same as mine. My wife has severe eczema, so fine control of the humidistat is more essential to me. If you're happy with the trek to the basement to do that twice a year, good for you.
> 
> And yet again, still no mention of the HRV control. Or do you put that in your basement and control it there too?
> 
> ...


HRV - you can rest assured that the builders in Ontario that build our homes with the best non legal employees they can find, is far from HRV friendly.. Our house was build by Builder of the year 7 years ago.. - I hate to see what quality someone got with a builder who is not builder of the year. frightens me to even think.. { during construction of our home my wife and I - sealed the ducts with steal tape and screwed the floors with extra screws - cleaned and vacuumed the place during construction - to avoid it being in the ducts. Builder even threaten to sue us.. but my lawyer countered back with go ahead.]

I very much doubt that our home is air tight, I guarantee you that it is not, and that I don't need a HRV.. 
The problem that escalated in this thread was you pushed the A7 solution, then got protective of it.. sure it maybe a nice solution, but not every one needs a fancy solution or star trek solution to control every detail of your homes hvac.. I am happy with the fact that the furnace and Humidifier did not break down this year. [ because when I did have issues with the builder of years products they put in.. they refused to honor the warranty for it.. ] 
long story short - if a nest of $250 USD makes someone happy let them be happy.. If he moves to another home, I doubt the home will be 2 yrs of age or less - the nest will be fine..

Even if it is brand new.. I very much doubt the builder of the year will even include HRV - they will rip you a new hole any way over it.. so problem solved.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> If you have not seen this thing here is the link.
> The second problem: If you are able to get your hands on one, they don't let Canadians download their iOS app. (all jailbreakers need not apply).
> 
> I would like them to cave and at minimum make their iOS app available in the Canadian iOS App Store.
> ...




I spoke with them.. they said you can still manage it by web till the app is available in Canada.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I sometimes wonder why I bother coming here. I try to help people, by pointing others to a solution available in Canada with more features and simple clean interface, and instead I get criticized for daring to assuming people may need more functionality than the Nest provides. 

From now on I'll keep my research and thoughts to myself, and quietly live my happy life instead of helping others.

A7


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

a7mc said:


> From now on I'll keep my research and thoughts to myself, and quietly live my happy life instead of helping others.


If you want them to be happy, then help them into THE NEST!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> HRV - you can rest assured that the builders in Ontario that build our homes with the best non legal employees they can find, is far from HRV friendly.. Our house was build by Builder of the year 7 years ago.. - I hate to see what quality someone got with a builder who is not builder of the year. frightens me to even think.. { during construction of our home my wife and I - sealed the ducts with steal tape and screwed the floors with extra screws - cleaned and vacuumed the place during construction - to avoid it being in the ducts. Builder even threaten to sue us.. but my lawyer countered back with go ahead.]
> 
> I very much doubt that our home is air tight, I guarantee you that it is not, and that I don't need a HRV..
> The problem that escalated in this thread was you pushed the A7 solution, then got protective of it.. sure it maybe a nice solution, but not every one needs a fancy solution or star trek solution to control every detail of your homes hvac.. I am happy with the fact that the furnace and Humidifier did not break down this year. [ because when I did have issues with the builder of years products they put in.. they refused to honor the warranty for it.. ]
> ...


Ditto.



macintosh doctor said:


> I spoke with them.. they said you can still manage it by web till the app is available in Canada.


Very cool. Thanks doctor! I am heading to the Falls later this month so I may just use that service.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> If you want them to be happy, then help them into THE NEST!


Don't mess with the NEST 'cause the NEST don't mess!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Don't mess with the NEST 'cause the NEST don't mess!





> Maybe I didn’t explain THE NEST to you. If you had understood … You know it’s a very sacred thing, THE NEST , and if you had understood THE NEST Principle, as we will now call it in the first of many lectures that you will get, because if we are ever to acquire another NEST, we both have to understand what it means. THE NEST is a protector, like a god, and we sit next to THE NEST and we are protected by it.
> 
> Please do me a favor. Don’t use the word. You may not use that word. It is off-limits to you. Only those that understand THE NEST may use it. You’re out in the forest, you can point - the bird lives in a round thing.


With apologies to Albert Brooks.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Thanks doctor! I am heading to the Falls later this month so I may just use that service.


Very cool, enjoy it. I will order mine too and see what happens worst case is I blew $250 LOL or you and get in a pissing match who's is better  LOL


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Who has the best NEST? Stay tuned!


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

Picking mine up at Best Buy in the US. 

Gadgets...gadgets...gadgets...!


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

Cool device for sure, and I'm sure it would work well for many people, but for me I don't see it saving much energy compared to my $40 7 day/4x programmable (with my new 95% high efficiency furnace), not enough to justify the $250 price tag. No just that, but it seems that you have to be thinking about and paying attention to the temp in the house and then adjusting the t-stat too often (or at first anyways). This is either for people who are too stupid to operate a programmable t-stat properly, or those who just want to have a really cool gadget to play with (which is fine).


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeepdude said:


> Picking mine up at Best Buy in the US.
> 
> Gadgets...gadgets...gadgets...!


When I phoned Nest they said no stores carry it. Huh?!? Interesting I searched bestbuy.com and didn't find it there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine is a simple round wall mount thermostat that I have used for 25 years. It's in F° and I set it at 68° daytime and 60° overnight. No high tech, no big cost, same fuel savings.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Mine is a simple round wall mount thermostat that I have used for 25 years. It's in F° and I set it at 68° daytime and 60° overnight. No high tech, no big cost, same fuel savings.


its like saying automatic transmission vs manual transmission debate. 
I prefer Automatic


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> its like saying automatic transmission vs manual transmission debate.
> I prefer Automatic


Real drivers know how to use a manual to their advantage.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Real drivers know how to use a manual to their advantage.


why sweat it when God invented DSG with paddle shifting LOL


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

THE NEST came down directly from heaven.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Macfury, I'm sorry if I missed some crucial post where you explain it all...but what is with all the one line sarcasm? I mean it's sort of verging on spam at this point.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's not sarcasm. I stated earlier that I really like the design and concept. I'm enjoying everyone enjoying THE NEST--which is also an amazingly good name for the product.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought my girlfriend would have the same reaction to the Nest that she had to the iPad when I told her I wanted one. "Why you need that?" But she didn't when I showed her on the weekend. I was surprised when she said it looks nice, simple to use and would be a good investment. Wow.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> I thought my girlfriend would have the same reaction to the Nest that she had to the iPad when I told her I wanted one. "Why you need that?" But she didn't when I showed her on the weekend. I was surprised when she said it looks nice, simple to use and would be a good investment. Wow.


She's a keeper.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have read somewhere Nest - Learning Thermostat - Housewares



> Nest Thermostat Canada - Coming Soon - The Nest 2.0 Thermostat is not currently available in Canada, we are anticipating a 2012 Canadian launch, however the release date has not been announced.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

it will probably be $350 in Canada.. LOL - thats what happens with items that come to Canada.
they always become more expensive.



Macfury said:


> She's a keeper.


careful - she will take half.. LOL
there will be a custody battle over it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> careful - she will take half.. LOL
> there will be a custody battle over it.


But he can still use it on weekends and six weeks in the summer...


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> it will probably be $350 in Canada.. LOL - thats what happens with items that come to Canada.
> they always become more expensive.
> 
> 
> ...





Macfury said:


> But he can still use it on weekends and six weeks in the summer...


Ha ha, I would be able to control it from my iphone and make her sweat or freeze. beejacon


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Nest officially answers patent lawsuit: 'Honeywell is worse than a troll' | The Verge


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Any reports on Nests purchased by EhMacers?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I decided to hold off until my Honeywell programmable dies.. 
Single income family with wife and kids :-(


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I decided to hold off until they release it here and I can use their iOS app to control the system. But again I may change my mind.


----------



## possessed007 (May 14, 2012)

I have the NEST installed and Im in Canada...lots of savings noticed as well.

I also have the app as well...you can make a US account for itunes without a Credit Card and you can download free apps.

Works Great....Good Luck


----------



## PenMax (May 20, 2012)

Well chances are you already know... as part of the eastern canada reaches high 20s today, i was poking around the Nest App and found out that, we can finally set the home country to Canada and then put our Postal code in so that it actually shows the right weather condition..... All you have to do (web client as well).. is click the "House" within your client of choice and then setting. you should see the "toggle" switch that's probably set to "US" right now. Switch that over to "CAN" and there you can put your Postal Code.... liking my Nest even more now.....


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

possessed007 said:


> I have the NEST installed and Im in Canada...lots of savings noticed as well.
> 
> I also have the app as well...you can make a US account for itunes without a Credit Card and you can download free apps.
> 
> Works Great....Good Luck


I know we can do that but I don't want to and would like to avoid doing so as much as I can.



PenMax said:


> Well chances are you already know... as part of the eastern canada reaches high 20s today, i was poking around the Nest App and found out that, we can finally set the home country to Canada and then put our Postal code in so that it actually shows the right weather condition..... All you have to do (web client as well).. is click the "House" within your client of choice and then setting. you should see the "toggle" switch that's probably set to "US" right now. Switch that over to "CAN" and there you can put your Postal Code.... liking my Nest even more now.....


Well that is good to know. Thanks


More News

Apple Stores to Sell Nest Thermostat - Mac Rumors


----------



## PenMax (May 20, 2012)

Actually the Nest iPhone client is available in the Canadian AppStore now, and the app filter in Google Play allows the download of the Andriod client. Chances are Canadian roll out to (Apple Store, Lowe?) is imminent...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

dstanic said:


> Cool device for sure, and I'm sure it would work well for many people, but for me I don't see it saving much energy compared to my $40 7 day/4x programmable (with my new 95% high efficiency furnace), not enough to justify the $250 price tag. No just that, but it seems that you have to be thinking about and paying attention to the temp in the house and then adjusting the t-stat too often (or at first anyways). This is either for people who are too stupid to operate a programmable t-stat properly, or those who just want to have a really cool gadget to play with (which is fine).


I'm with you on this one. I think the Nest seems like a neat device to control, but I honestly don't know how or why it's better than the Honeywell programmable one I have which is far less expensive. My wifey would be shocked to read that b/c I'm not trying to justify buying another tech related device lol

I will admit that I do work from home so it's quite easy for me to make changes on the fly to it, but for the most part, we don't touch it. We change it for the seasons and that's about it.

Now (and I'm not joking here), if the Nest could open/close windows and lower/raise blinds, then I might be all for it. 

For our particular bungalow, those 2 features are actually more important in maintaining proper temperature than the thermastat. A house has to breath as well.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> I'm with you on this one. I think the Nest seems like a neat device to control, but I honestly don't know how or why it's better than the Honeywell programmable one I have which is far less expensive. My wifey would be shocked to read that b/c I'm not trying to justify buying another tech related device lol
> 
> I will admit that I do work from home so it's quite easy for me to make changes on the fly to it, but for the most part, we don't touch it. We change it for the seasons and that's about it.
> 
> ...


For the basic Honeywell programmable you are right if you are home and work from home and not worried about anything else than you are good to go. Honeywell does a system that you can control with your iPhone but you need someone to install it and it has many more gadgets and to me not very well thought out. Instead of using the internet to find the temp and humidity in your area it want you to install some gadget outside and wire it. But it does control more systems if you need that.

Now for me something like Nest allows to me control the temp in my house while I am away from my house. I will give you an example. I go away for a few days and I don't know when I am returning and I normally set my thermostat to cool or heat the house just before I come in from work on the weekdays around 5 PM but I am not going to go home on Monday but with a regular thermostat your system is going to come on no matter what on Monday at 5 PM (let say). Now unless before you leave you went through the whole schedule and set it to not turn on until you got back but maybe I want the house to be cool for when I get home on a day like today. Well all I do is open the app on my iPhone and turn on my system. 

And it looks nice.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

PenMax said:


> Actually the Nest iPhone client is available in the Canadian AppStore now, and the app filter in Google Play allows the download of the Andriod client. Chances are Canadian roll out to (Apple Store, Lowe?) is imminent...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Awesome. Awesome. Awesome. Awesome.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*The Wait is Over Nest Available in Canada!!!*

Nest | The Learning Thermostat | Nest thermostat is coming to Canada


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Got mine today and I'm very impressed! I ordered mine Tuesday afternoon and it arrived today even though it wasn't supposed to even ship for 1-2 business days... I installed it after work in about 15 min, quick and easy install, with all required tools included in the box. Then about 5 min to set it up, it walks you through getting it online, telling it how your hvac system is configured and then it starts learning your schedule etc. Overall it's very slick, and pretty cool to be able to turn the ac on or off from the couch via the iPhone app


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

We have three zones in the house, so I guess I'd need 3 of them, and have to step through all 3 separately if we wanted to turn heat on during a nonscheduled time?

Update: found this Nest | The Learning Thermostat | Teaching Nest to save energy. and scroll down to multiple thermostats. Sounds fiddly, but since installing three $30 Home Depot programmable thermostats last year I think we're saving a lot of money. These things have the potential for paying for themselves in a year if used right, I imagine. Hmmm, I feel another project coming on.

Another update: $249 plus tax plus shipping. Pausing and thinking.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

I looked around the Nest website a bit but didn't see an explanation of where the information resides: on their servers or in the thermostat. IOW, should Nest go out of business, how much functionality would stop working?

We've had a programmable thermostat for nearly 20 years now and it is getting to the stage where the buttons don't always work properly. I wouldn't like to spend $250 on a Nest and have them go out of business in 2-3 years and forcing me to find another replacement.

Craig


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

WCraig said:


> I looked around the Nest website a bit but didn't see an explanation of where the information resides: on their servers or in the thermostat. IOW, should Nest go out of business, how much functionality would stop working?
> 
> We've had a programmable thermostat for nearly 20 years now and it is getting to the stage where the buttons don't always work properly. I wouldn't like to spend $250 on a Nest and have them go out of business in 2-3 years and forcing me to find another replacement.
> 
> Craig


What information are you referring to?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the scheduling info is all locally stored, as you *CAN* use it without an internet connection. The features you would lose are controlling it via the website/app, along with some of the more advanced energy saving tracking/reporting features (obviously you can display more info on a website or app than the screen of a thermostat).


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Paul82 said:


> I'm pretty sure the scheduling info is all locally stored, as you *CAN* use it without an internet connection. The features you would lose are controlling it via the website/app, along with some of the more advanced energy saving tracking/reporting features (obviously you can display more info on a website or app than the screen of a thermostat).


Thanks. Do you know specifically, though, if the iOS app (and browser apps) connect directly to the Nest (when both are on the same local network)? Otherwise, I'd be relying on their server to control my thermostat. it is easy to imagine something like that breaking down long before the thermostat ceases to work.

Thermostats *seem* simple but they're really critical. If it fails during a winter cold snap, you could end up with enormous damage. Same if it 'gets stuck' in heating mode and never shuts the furnace off. I'm sure the Nest engineers are aware but I think I'll wait for a bit to see that they have a good track record for reliability.

Craig


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Interesting discussion with additional information here:
Nest Thermostat Added to Apple Online Store - MacRumors Forums
Tipping me toward purchase. Should save more money over standard programmable thermostats I think.

From Nest website: "If you have more than one Nest Learning Thermostat in your home, activity information will be shared among all Nest Learning Thermostats. If one Nest knows that you’re home, all the others will, too. When you’ve left the house, each Nest Learning Thermostat will go into Auto-Away and each will return to your usual schedule when you come home."


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Ordered a Nest last weekend, and it arrived by Thursday. Installed it in 5 minutes. Of course I decided I didn't want it in the exact same spot as the old thermostat which was right next to a door frame. So took longer to finish the install as I had to patch a nice hole and then paint. Looks good now. Doubt I will see any savings during the summer as the AC rarely gets turned on, but looking forward to the winter.

Who knew I would like looking at my thermostat...

On a side note they are shipped from within Canada. I guess they have a warehouse in Mississauga. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Possible alternative:

home « ecobee

Ecobee Smart SI thermostat review | mapawatt

I have requested info from a local supplier.

Craig


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> For the basic Honeywell programmable you are right if you are home and work from home and not worried about anything else than you are good to go. Honeywell does a system that you can control with your iPhone but you need someone to install it and it has many more gadgets and to me not very well thought out. Instead of using the internet to find the temp and humidity in your area it want you to install some gadget outside and wire it. But it does control more systems if you need that.
> 
> Now for me something like Nest allows to me control the temp in my house while I am away from my house. I will give you an example. I go away for a few days and I don't know when I am returning and I normally set my thermostat to cool or heat the house just before I come in from work on the weekdays around 5 PM but I am not going to go home on Monday but with a regular thermostat your system is going to come on no matter what on Monday at 5 PM (let say). Now unless before you leave you went through the whole schedule and set it to not turn on until you got back but maybe I want the house to be cool for when I get home on a day like today. Well all I do is open the app on my iPhone and turn on my system.
> 
> And it looks nice.


that makes sense. would be good for vacations. check the weather back home while out n' boot then adjust accordingly.

hmm.....


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Dr_AL said:


> Ordered a Nest last weekend, and it arrived by Thursday...On a side note they are shipped from within Canada. I guess they have a warehouse in Mississauga.


Direct from Nest website, or via Apple.ca? I can't find the Nest on Apple.ca.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

slipstream said:


> Direct from Nest website, or via Apple.ca? I can't find the Nest on Apple.ca.


From nest.com. I think only Apple US is selling them in the store. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got the 2nd gen Nest yesterday and I must say that I'm impressed. Yeah it may be expensive, but the ease of installation, use, and it's elegance seem worth it. And I'm looking forward to it learning my habits.

What are you experiences with the Nest after having it for a while?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Rounder said:


> I just got the 2nd gen Nest yesterday and I must say that I'm impressed. Yeah it may be expensive, but the ease of installation, use, and it's elegance seem worth it. And I'm looking forward to it learning my habits.
> 
> What are you experiences with the Nest after having it for a while?


I saw it and it looked like some nice changes from the first gen. Are there any new features. I know the second gen works with more systems but anything else?

The design change looked mildly impressive. Having a stainless steel outer ring probably makes it feel better. My very very small pet peeve is that the plastic makes the first gen feel a bit cheap for a higher price tag. Still works perfectly fine. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> I saw it and it looked like some nice changes from the first gen. Are there any new features. I know the second gen works with more systems but anything else?
> 
> The design change looked mildly impressive. Having a stainless steel outer ring probably makes it feel better. My very very small pet peeve is that the plastic makes the first gen feel a bit cheap for a higher price tag. Still works perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure on the new features. I'm pretty sure that the 1st gen received the same software update. But there could be a few things that it has that the 1st gen doesn't.

So far it's only been installed for 16 hours, so I'm teaching it some habits, have programmed a few preferences in the schedule. I'm looking forward to seeing it behave for itself in a few weeks. I won't have much to compare to in terms of my old thermostat, because it's a house that we just bought a few months ago. 

Get it'll be a good fresh start


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Just installed ours today. It is easy to set up. I am impressed with it so far. Now, let's see how well it will learn.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*nest*

I thought I saw them in a "Rona" flyer recently... probably 1st gen


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

$50 off on amazon.ca - saw the ad on their website last night


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Nest Learning Thermostat - 1st Generation T100577: Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

The Apple store was sold out but Home Depot had 2 left. 2nd Gen. Never thought of Rona.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Was at the Apple Store in Buffalo last night and they have lots in stock.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Crate of them arrived in our Home Depot. Getting itchy buying fingers, but the $35 programmable thermostats I installed last winter are working. Not as slick though...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I work from home so I don't think the Nest will help me (we do have a programmable thermostat) BUT I also saw this and thought it might be neat:

Belkin WeMo Switch - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> I work from home so I don't think the Nest will help me (we do have a programmable thermostat) BUT I also saw this and thought it might be neat:
> 
> Belkin WeMo Switch - Apple Store (U.S.)


Have one of these and it works well. Waiting for the new WEMO wall switch to come out this year. It was just announced at CES.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> Have one of these and it works well. Waiting for the new WEMO wall switch to come out this year. It was just announced at CES.


Very cool device. First I have heard of it. Very good idea.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Very cool device. First I have heard of it. Very good idea.


Home Depot, Best Buy etc have them. Along with the Apple Store. Thought about the Philips Hue but went with the Wemo. I will wait for Belkin to release the actual wall switch and buy these.
When my wife was home sick I would switch the light on from work to let her know I was thinking of her.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

bringonthenite said:


> Home Depot, Best Buy etc have them. Along with the Apple Store. Thought about the Philips Hue but went with the Wemo. I will wait for Belkin to release the actual wall switch and buy these.
> When my wife was home sick I would switch the light on from work to let her know I was thinking of her.


now that's some good suck up points 

a wall switch would be fantastic. flick on the fireplace or Christmas lights etc...

I like where this is going - the ability to hopefully manage our electricity a touch better.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> Home Depot, Best Buy etc have them. Along with the Apple Store. Thought about the Philips Hue but went with the Wemo. I will wait for Belkin to release the actual wall switch and buy these.
> *When my wife was home sick I would switch the light on from work to let her know I was thinking of her. *


:lmao::clap::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, she loved it. 

This Wemo thing goes further. Check out IFTTT. Great possibilities.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

spiffychristian said:


> Our power went out last night.
> 
> Little did we know (until waking up in the AM) our nest would stop heating the house because it couldn't reconnect to the internet.
> 
> ...


Let me guess. Without the nest, your furnace runs without power?????


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Gas could, if it auto-ignites without a current.

Only Low & Mid efficiency though, as High efficiency requires a blower for venting.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, makes me glad to still have my mercury tip mechanical thermostat, from 30 years back that is hooked up to our new high efficiency furnace at my insistence over the objections of the tekky installer. It's still in F° too.

I turn it down 4° at night and up again in the morning. Pretty basic stuff that cost me around $10 way back then as I recall and works flawlessly.

If the power blips, it turns right back on, no internet to worry about.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> The power blipped off for a second, it wasn't a full outage. However when it went on, our nest wouldn't connect to the internet, and it also wouldn't heat our house.


Reboot it after your wifi comes back.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've thought about the nest for time, but haven't. Reading this, makes me want to stay with the programmable I have. It allows me to program by individual day many times a day already.

Is this hiccup common?


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I've thought about the nest for time, but haven't. Reading this, makes me want to stay with the programmable I have. It allows me to program by individual day many times a day already.
> 
> Is this hiccup common?


It has a battery, so after the power comes back on it should sense the cold and start the furnace. Connecting a "c wire" to it ensures the battery is fully charged. You don't need wifi for it to work. A reboot would restablish any lost wifi connection.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

to clarify, if the power goes out, does the nest still sense the cold and start the furnace?

edit: wait. no power, no furnace. right.,


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

groovetube said:


> to clarify, if the power goes out, does the nest still sense the cold and start the furnace?
> 
> edit: wait. no power, no furnace. right.,


Right


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> to clarify, if the power goes out, does the nest still sense the cold and start the furnace?
> 
> edit: wait. no power, no furnace. right.,





bringonthenite said:


> Right


That is not what he is saying. Nest didn't heat the house even after power came back

Look above . Nest shouldn't need wifi to work.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Is the Nest software up to date? Looked at the software update notes and found this:
1.1.3
February 2, 2012	
Fixed a battery bug affecting a small portion of Nest thermostats after a service outage

They are currently at 3.0.4 for nest firmware so this is probably unlikely. I could be wrong but I thought the nest upgraded software automatically. Anyways just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

spiffychristian said:


> Our power went out last night. Little did we know (until waking up in the AM) our nest would stop heating the house because it couldn't reconnect to the internet. Woke up to a 58F house. Suddenly not impressed.


This really got my attention. I've been on the edge of going Nest for a while. Did some googling. One poster at Amazon.com: S Greene's review of Nest Learning Thermostat - 1st Generation ... Described a similar problem, and Nest's response. Read that post. Note at the bottom Nest made this comment: "To clarify, in the event of a power outage, Nest goes into a deep sleep to conserve power and wakes up when power is restored. Human intervention is not required." This was confirmed by another poster at the bottom of the comments with real life experience. (Note also that the first response the poster got from Nest tech support was incorrect, so disregard that part of the post.)

And this: Nest |*A low battery level will cause Nest to disconnect from the Internet

And: Nest |*Why do I see a question mark on my Nest when I log in to my Nest Account?

Bottom line: I'm still uncertain about how reliable a Nest would be in the event of a cold-weather house power failure. When power returns it needs to be able to restart without human intervention and heat the house every time. Our $35 programmable Honeywell thermostats have been very reliable in that regard.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> That is not what he is saying. Nest didn't heat the house even after power came back
> 
> Look above . Nest shouldn't need wifi to work.


I know. I was just clarifying how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

slipstream said:


> This really got my attention. I've been on the edge of going Nest for a while. Did some googling. One poster at Amazon.com: S Greene's review of Nest Learning Thermostat - 1st Generation ... Described a similar problem, and Nest's response. Read that post. Note at the bottom Nest made this comment: "To clarify, in the event of a power outage, Nest goes into a deep sleep to conserve power and wakes up when power is restored. Human intervention is not required." This was confirmed by another poster at the bottom of the comments with real life experience. (Note also that the first response the poster got from Nest tech support was incorrect, so disregard that part of the post.)
> 
> And this: Nest |*A low battery level will cause Nest to disconnect from the Internet
> 
> ...


Wow. So it is still unclear if it was hardware or software. Nest seems to suggest it was hardware but the poster did not test it by turning off the power. So he is hoping it was hardware. I don't like how he changed his rating from 1 to 3 stars just because Nest sends him a new thermostat. Now he has 2 one for free.

I really like this product and want one and was going to get one but since getting engaged and most likely selling this house I see no need in getting one now until I move into a new place if that happens and waiting until all expenses for wedding are paid. And glad I didn't as already version 2 has come out.

But now I am concerned if I should ever get one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

back in mah day, we used ta go out and chop yer firewood and haul'er in the house and sparked'er up.

no need for teh internets or the google for that.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> back in mah day, we used ta go out and chop yer firewood and haul'er in the house and sparked'er up.
> 
> no need for teh internets or the google for that.


Very very true. And I still do that to some extent. I just buy mine already chopped.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It's actually true, it was my job to go out early and split the wood, and fire up the pot belly. Get a thing of oil to start up the oil heaters.

Some pretty cold mornings.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> That is not what he is saying. Nest didn't heat the house even after power came back
> 
> Look above . Nest shouldn't need wifi to work.


Haven't had our power go out. Was a "c" wire installed to keep the battery fresh after the outage?

We are having prolonged cold weather here and so far the nest (gen 2) is working as advertised.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> *Haven't had our power go out.* Was a "c" wire installed to keep the battery fresh after the outage?
> 
> We are having prolonged cold weather here and so far the nest (gen 2) is working as advertised.


The bolded part is the key here. This is the issue. Even Nest admits there is an issue just that they can't reproduce every single time. They seem to think it is a hardware issue. But whatever it is you can have a thermostat not turn on the furnace once the power comes back on after maybe an hour of being off.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> The bolded part is the key here. This is the issue. Even Nest admits there is an issue just that they can't reproduce every single time. They seem to think it is a hardware issue. But whatever it is you can have a thermostat not turn on the furnace once the power comes back on after maybe an hour of being off.


Would be a problem if you were away. Knowing my lick the power will go out soon.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Also, a compatibility checker here: Nest | The Learning Thermostat | Compatibility


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

I caved and started converting to Nest. Very easy installs. Great insights into how our heating system is working. Time will tell.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I just did this week as well. So far, loving the ability to control it remotely. What a nifty gadget!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> I just did this week as well. So far, loving the ability to control it remotely. What a nifty gadget!


I love the Auto-Away feature as well. I am also looking at getting the Nest Protect. It offers allot more than just a smoke/carbon detector. It will connect with the thermostat and sense the temp in other areas of the house and also you can use it as a night light as it senses someone walking underneath it and it lights a path.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been checking those out as well. I have the wired system, and at some point they'll need to be replaced. Maybe, I'll do it a bit ahead of schedule


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Have two nest protects on order to replace my 6-7 year old ones that need to replaced. 6 days until they ship according to nest...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

My Nest did something odd last night it went into Auto-Away mode while sleeping and didn't turn on at the scheduled time this morning. I woke up frozen.

What I am concerned about the protect and it sensing the temp is that upstairs or in the basement where the temp can be colder or different than where the Nest is now it will kick in the furnace when it normally wouldn't be on. And if you turn off that feature than all it has other than other smoke/co detectors is a night light when you walk buy.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> My Nest did something odd last night it went into Auto-Away mode while sleeping and didn't turn on at the scheduled time this morning. I woke up frozen.
> 
> What I am concerned about the protect and it sensing the temp is that upstairs or in the basement where the temp can be colder or different than where the Nest is now it will kick in the furnace when it normally wouldn't be on. And if you turn off that feature than all it has other than other smoke/co detectors is a night light when you walk buy.


I got rid of it.. as it was an over priced digital thermostat..
get yourself a 7 programable honeywell thermostat for $100..
after owning a nest, I concluded it is an overpriced toy..that doesn't always work


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

slipstream said:


> I caved and started converting to Nest. Very easy installs. Great insights into how our heating system is working. Time will tell.


Update: They worked fine until the 4.0 firmware update a few weeks ago. Now they go offline from the Wifi network intermittently. They heat the house fine, but have become basically manual thermostats. Judging from the forums we aren't alone. Nest posted a notice that they are working on a fix and rolling back the firmware in the meantime. Haven't got to ours yet. 
Intermittent low battery or connectivity issues with thermostat software 4.0 :


----------

